# Blood test when first attend a clinic????



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

What exactly are they testing?? is all i was told is that my results were perfectly normal. I had 3 over the course of a month. Have never been back to clinic since being told they were normal so have never really found out what it was all about. Im guessing it was hormone test.

Sorry i really am a bit dim with all this  

Thanks
Katy xx


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

anybody


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya Katy

Yes I would think it the hormone blood test you just had so they know what to give you etc  otherwise I would have rang them again to find out what next etc

Becky7 xx


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

cant phone it was 3 years ago. i suppose as im only just getting to grips with some of this i just need things explaining in idiot terms


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG lol  well can't you go to your GP for another tests
Becky7 xx


----------

